# Update on Pineywoods



## irishteabear (Sep 15, 2009)

Just spoke with Jerry and he asked me to post a thread for him.  He wanted everyone to know that he made it through surgery and will be back in a couple of days.


----------



## flash (Sep 15, 2009)

I must have missed something?


----------



## eman (Sep 15, 2009)

Dawn, Thanks for the update and it's good to hear jerry's ok.


----------



## rickw (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad to know he's doing well. I didn't know anything was wrong.


----------



## alx (Sep 15, 2009)

Me too.Good Luck and Health Jerry....


----------



## flash (Sep 15, 2009)

hopefully he didn't eat too many of Dutch's Baked Bean and blow something


----------



## fire it up (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad he is doing ok and will be back soon.
Tell him to make sure to take it easy with cutting the wood and such and just have a good rest.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jerry had to have surgery on his elbow and a nerve. It was a pretty big deal.


Glad to hear he is doing ok.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 15, 2009)

Good to hear, thanks for the update Dawn.


----------



## ronp (Sep 15, 2009)

Tell him congrats and we said hi.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 15, 2009)

great news dawn-wev'e missed yiu jerry.


----------



## bassman (Sep 15, 2009)

Get healed up quick, Jerry!  Didn't even know you were having problems but I can sympathize.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Dawn.

Hey Jerry, glad your doing OK...take it slow & easy...hope you heal up well...we'll be waiting to hear from you.

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Dawn for letting us know...

Hurry and Get Well Jerry!!!


----------



## pignit (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Jerry..... hear the one about the three legged pig?


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 15, 2009)

Very good news.


----------



## flash (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew he needed to put a hydraulic lift on the Lang door.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Hang in there piney and  don't over do it. Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 15, 2009)

Man he didn't say anything about it in Chat. I never knew he had that scheduled . Good to hear he is on the mend and should be better come whitetail season. Thanks Irish


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ouch, not fun. I hope he comes out of this as good as new. Tell him take it easy and relax.

Nate


----------



## udsisbest (Sep 15, 2009)

Piney,
Glad to here your recovering ok. We will keep you in prayer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not going to work. He is already back online and in chat.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks people I'm still alive but ain't kicking yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 They had to move a nerve and repair and clean where a tendon is attached. He also injected steroids into another tendon thats giving me problems. He did two procedures and two incisions and said that was pushing it and he couldn't/wouldn't try to repair the one he injected during this surgery. Hopefully the injection and fixing the other stuff will do the job. I have a 8-10" incision on the bottom of the elbow and a 3-4" one in the middle and am in a hard splint and sling till the 29th then we'll see how things are. Doesn't feel good right now and I can't sleep so here I am


----------



## fire it up (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't they give you anything for the pain and relaxation/sleep?
Would have hoped you would have gotten something for it, if not there is always medicinal...well just a natural organic healing plant that would help with the pain and help with the sleeplessness, all that aside,
Hope you get well soon Jerry.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, just saw this and yer back already????  WOW, Jerry yer quick!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope everything turns out good for ya. Make sure and do what the Doc tells ya to do. Don't push it!!!!!

If ya do screw it up, can I have yer elbow to do an experimental smoke??? LOL


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Jerry,glad to hear it went well.Hope you manage to get some sleep soon and your arm will be ok for deer season.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad it went well Jerry, I hope it's a speedy recovery for ya.


----------



## erain (Sep 15, 2009)

sheesh!!! and here he is back online already.... hardcore jerry!!! glad your back and sounds like procedure went as planned. get mended up for hunting bud!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 15, 2009)

Pain in the butt tryin' to type with one hand, isn't it?  Drove me nuts until I got movement back into my left hand after the stroke!  At least you should only be typing with one hand and be leavin' the other to rest!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Back Jerry...

Did they give you any pain killers,  I have a lot of back & leg problems and If anyone watches House on TV, I eat Hydrocodones about like he does. 

With luck yours should only last a few days after your surgery.

Keep us posted...


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad you're on the mend!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2009)

Jerry,
I just happened on to this thread.
Glad your doing better !
You were the first guy I met Saturday, when I joined up. You & Dawn were very helpful, as others have been since.

I had a little trouble with my left elbow years ago. It didn't effect my actions though, since I do all of my typing with my right index finger, and drink beer righthanded.

Be careful with that elbow for awhile,
Bearcarver


----------



## rivet (Sep 15, 2009)

Good deal, glad you're doing okay!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 15, 2009)

Of course the Dude is already back His personal trainer has been sneaking him steriods for years. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Geeze Jerry some friends ya got, your out of action for only a day and already their planning on smoking your body parts. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The damaged ones at that!

Hint: Better get well soon cause hunting season is drawing near. 

I have this mental picture of you trying to bow hunt with one arm.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dawn, thank you for the update. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for Jerry.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm also glad he is doing well and will be back soon. Look forward to hear more soon.


----------



## div (Sep 17, 2009)

Good to hear ... see ya soon Jerry....  did they have any Q in the hosp kitchen ??


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad everything went ok Jerry.....Im sure you'll be back on the tractor pushing down trees in no time .


----------



## okie joe (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Dawn, get well soon jerry.


----------

